# LGB F7B power and sound conversion.



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I modified non powered LGB F7B unit with 2 LGB 65057 F7a motor blocks, using 2 Massoth 8312021 Motor Block cables attached to the 4 pins on top of the motor blocks, its controlled by a Digitrax DG583S DCC controller. I also added some extra weights.
I found that I had to wire the trailing motor in reverse of the lead motor so that both motors operate correctly in the same direction.

















All the internals from the F7B were removed, and the speaker in B unit is wired in parallel to the A unit speaker and clones The Phoenix PB9 sounds to the B unit without the need of an additional sound card. I used 2 8ohm 3 watt QSI speakers. The B unit speaker is connected to the A unit by a separable 2 lead connector. I also inserted dence foam in the speaker compartment to help isolate and focus the sound. I'd like to thank Dan and also Greg for the tips and help.









The entire process was pretty straightforward and simple and I am very happy with the results. Here is a video of the finished products sound test.


----------

